# My 2007 Hallowe'en Playlist



## Halloween Jack (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's my 2007 Hallowe'en Playlist on my iPod! It;s October now, so I can start playing it as I drive around...

In Fall - The Dirty Three
Whatever Happened to Halloween - The Vinyl Goods
Bourre - Jethro Tull
Great Pumpkin Waltz - Vince Guaraldi
It's Halloween - The Shaggs
Timothy - The Buoys
Superstitious - Stevie Wonder
Ride Music from The Haunted Mansion - Disneyland
Voodoo Voodoo - Lavern Baker
I'm Your Boogie Man - K.C. and the Sunshine Band
The System of Dr. Tarr and Professor Fether - Alan Parsons Project
Ghost of My Baby - The Checkers
Scary Monsters - David Bowie
The Knight, the Devil, and Death - The Fall
Skeleton Man - Frank Black
Mysterioso -Artie Shaw and his Orchestra
Red Right Hand - Nick Cave
Danse Macabre - Saint-Saens
Devil's Gonna Get you - Bessie Smith
Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo
I was a Teenage Werewolf - The Cramps
Moondance - Van Morrison
Turkish Song of the Damned - The Pogues
Bo Meets the Monster - Bo Diddley
Mr. Crowley - Ozzie Osbourne
Edgar Allen Poe - Lou Reed
Season of the Witch - Donovan
Finnegan's Wake - The Clancy Brothers
Frankenstein - Edgar Winter Group
Wicked Witch of the East - Scarlet Rivera
Halloween - Sonic Youth
Down with the Dead Men - The Pogues
Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner - Warren Zevon
Frankenstein's Den - The Hollywood Flames
Murder at Peyton Hall - Charlie Barnett and his Orchestra
Science Fiction Double Feature - Rocky Horrow Show Soundtrack
Screami' Ball at Dracula Hall - Duponts
Don't Shale Me Lucifer - Roky Erickson
Walking with a Ghost - Tegan and Sara
Theme from The Scarecrow of Romney Marsh
Dry Bones - Fats Waller
Horror Movie - The Skyhooks
Halloween - Siouxsie and the Banshees
Night on Bald Mountain (Mussorgsky) Mannheim Steamroller
Hollywood Nocturne - The Ghastly Ones
The Stand - The Alarm
Hypnotized - Fleetwood Mac
Halloween Americana - Everclear
Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me - Roger Daltrey
Death Valley Nights - Blue Oyster Cult
Ballad of Dwight Fry - Alice Cooper
Close My Eyes Forever - Lita Ford with Ozzy Osbourne
Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon
Run Through the Jungle - Creedence Clearwater Revival
Satanic Blues - Bud Freeman and his Orchestra
Red Asphalt - Pollo Del Mar
Fever - The Cramps
Gary Gilmore's Eyes - the Adverts
The Raven (Poe) - read by Christopher Walken
Tain't No Sin (to Take Off Your Skin and Damce Around in Your Bones) - Dan Russo 
Ghost Rider in the Sky - The Ramrods
Secret Track (from the X-Files) - Nick Cave and the Dirty Three
Devil's Dance Floor - Flogging Molly
The Headless Horseman - Bing Crosby
Chainsaw - The Ramones
Dark Lady - Cher
Dracula - Gene Krupa and his Orchestra
Quatermass - Kill Van Helsing
Hellhound on My Trail - Robert Johnson
Tubular Bells - The Book of Love
Ain't it Grand to be Bloody well Dead - The Barmy Brothers
The Ballade of the Headless Horseman - The Route 66 Killers
Bogey Wail - Jack Hylton and his Orchestra
Playa De Los Muertos - The Bomboras
Nosferatu - Blue Oyster Cult
O Death - Ralph Stanley
Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult
That Old Black Magic - Louis Prima
Little Demon - Screaming Jay Hawkins
Somebody Super Like You (Phantom of the Paradise soundtrack)
Something Wicked - British Sea Power
Hellraiser - Ozzy Osbourne
Black Monk Theme - The Fall
The Green Slime - The Green Slime
Pagan Holiday - The Real Mckenzies
Mr. Ghost Goes to Town - Tommy Dorsey and his Orchestra
Pumpkin Head Escapes - The Fall
Rest in Peace - James Marsten / Buffy the Vanpire Slayer / One More With Feeling Soundtrack
I Am - Roky Erickson
Werewolf - Five Man Electrical Band
Slipping into Darkness - War
Halloween Blues - Clarence Brewer
City of the Damned - The Gothic Archies
The Skeleton in the Closet - Louis Armstrong
Please Mr. Gravedigger by David Bowie
Bermuda - Roky Erickson
Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival
Clap for the Wolfman - The Guess Who
Hammer Horror - Kate Bush
Haunted House - Johnny Fuller
Dance With Me - Michael McDermott
Theme from the Miunsters - Billy Strange
Witch Queen of New Orleans - Redbone
Don’t Go to Sleep - The Creatures
With Her Head Tucked Under Her Arm - Cyril Smith
Spirit in My House - The Ramones
Spongebob Scaredy Pants - The Ghastly Ones
Ulalume (Poe) - Read by Marianne Faithfull
Rake at the Gates of Hell - The Pogues
Halloween - Dream Syndicate
Moody Blues - Forever Autumn
Boogaboo - Jelly Roll Morton
Guitar Noire - Aqua Velvets
You Got Me Voodoo'd - Louis Armstrong
Finnegan's Wake - The Dropkick Murphys
Theme from Kolchak - The Night Stalker
The Munsters Theme - Los Straitjackets
The Simpsons Halloween Special Theme
Spookhouse - Voldar
Goblin Girl - Frank Zappa
Unexplained - The Meat Puppets
Horror Movies - The Bollocks Brothers
Ghost Riders in the Sky - Johnny Cash
Halloween - Dropkick Murphys
Ghost of Stephen Foster - Squirrel NutZzippers
Castin' My Spell - Johnny Otis
I Think of Demons - Roky Erickson
Excitable Boy - Warren Zevon
Theme from The Omega Man - Ron Granier
The Oldest Path - The Coral
Ghost Train - The Bad Livers
Nightmare - Artie Shaw and his Orchestra
Witchcraft - Frank Sinatra
Voo Doo - Rachel Sweet
Creepy feeling - Butch Thompson
Theme from the Dunwich Horror - Les Baxter
The Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley
Spooky - Classics IV
I Ain't Superstitious - Howlin' Wolf
Bela Lugosi's Dead - Bauhuas
Haunted House - Jumpin' Gene Simmons
Black Cat, Hoot Owl Blues - Ma Rainey
Stand for the Fire Demon - Roky Erickson
Sunglasses After Dark - The Cramps
The Disco Strangler - The Eagles
Midnight Rambler - Rolling Stones
The Tell-Tale Heart - Alan Parsons Project (w/ Arthur Brown)
Swinging on Pier 13 - The Bomboras
Little Demon - Amazing Royal Crowns
Hellboy Main Title - Skywalker Symphony
Color Me Once - The Violent Femmes
The Groon - Ray Bradbury
The Cult of Ray - Frank Black
Lil' Red Riding Hood - Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs
Morgus the Magnificent - Morgus and the Ghouls
Lost in the Shadows - Lou Gramm
The Tell-tale Heart - Alan Parsons Project
Dead Sould - Joy Division
Time Warp (Remix 1989) - Rocky Horror Picture Show
Sleepwalk - Jonathon Richman
The Raven - Alan Parsons Project
Houdini - Kate Bush
Theme from Millennium - Mark Snow
My Little Demon - Fleetwood Mac
The Creature from the Black Lagoon - Dave Edmunds
Hell - The Squirrel Nut Zippers
This is Halloween - Nightmare Before Christmas soundtrack
Lorca's Novena - The Pogues
Black Magic Woman - Santana
Tosspint - The Pogues
Hellraiser - Sweet
Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett
Blue Angel - The Squirrel Nut Zippers
Gary Gilmore's Eyes - The Pine Valley Cosmonauts
The Nightstalker (Kolchak movie) End Theme - Robert Corben
Ulalume (Poe) - Read by John Carradine
Half Light - Low with Tomandandy
Her Black Wings - Danzig
Hard Time Killing Floor Blues - Chris Thomas King
Walking After Midnight - Patsy Cline
Hall of the Mountain Grill - Hawkwind
Midnight Stroll - The Revels
Vampire Girl - Jonathon Richman
Science Fiction / Double Feature - Me First and the Gimme Gimmes.
Black Cat Moan - Tiny Parham and his Orchestra
The Raven (Poe) - Read by Garrison Keillor
Haunted - Shane MacGowan with Siobhan O'Connor
Haunted House - Leon Redbone
Halloween - Jerry Seinfeld
Are You Happy Now - Richard Shindell (The ultimate Halloween break-up / morning after song)


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Halloween Jack, thanks for the list I was trying to make a playlist for my Dracula party, great stuff!!


----------



## mitcheg1 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Awesome List!!!*

I've been looking for a really great list for my party and this is it!! Rock on! Thanks a lot!


----------

